# Giant runt breeding, tips and tricks



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

I have recently aquired nine pairs of giant runt pigeons. I have them in a coop style loft with plenty of space and nest boxes. The problem I'm having is that I don't seem to be getting any fertile eggs. I was wondering if y'all could give me a few pointers because I'm pretty new to this. The guy I got the birds from kept them in small cages in pairs and they seem much happier with the space they have now so I don't want to resort back to that. Thanks in advance. 

Mike.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

By the way I'm in Brazoria Texas if anyone on here is close by and would like to get together and talk birds, that would be cool to have a closer network.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Any advice? Anyone? I do actually have two fertile eggs from one pair now but one outta 9 pairs can't be right. Surely some one on here has had some experience with breeding these huge and beautiful birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say as they age the fertile eggs are hit and miss..at least in my experience and "old" is over 5 years old I would say. feeding a good diet and plenty of sunshine will move things along.. also if you think your birds are too thick featherd around the vent..try trimming it so they have better contact.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> I would say as they age the fertile eggs are hit and miss..at least in my experience and "old" is over 5 years old I would say. feeding a good diet and plenty of sunshine will move things along.. also if you think your birds are too thick featherd around the vent..try trimming it so they have better contact.


Is there any certain method of trimming that you would recommend?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Trimming the vent in an areaabout 3 by 3 on your runts. You trim the feathers as short as you can to expose the vent area. Now runts should either have individual breeding compartments. OR a large low nesting area. I would think with plenty of nesting materials.. You can use feeder/pumpers to help raise the young. It is getting daylight longer now As lighting helps about 12 to 16 hours a day. You can get vitimans that are high in vit E even red cell and add it to the drinking water. Or get 400 unit vit, capsules. And give to the cock birds for 5 days. the last 2 days give to the hens also. A regular poultry vitimans will work. Runts being the largest breed. Are considered ground type birds. Do you have plenty of room for them to breed well.


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes its a 12' by 10' area and there are plenty of nest boxes. I have seen plenty of mateing so I'm thinking that trimming may be the answer. I'm going to trim them all when I get home and see what happens. I'm feeding Purina pigeon maintenance with pigeon conditioner and layena omega 3. I just mix all three bags together in a trash can. They have plenty of nest boxes. And they seem to like the higher ones. Nutritionally I can't imagine what they would be missing but where can I get these vitamins just incase?


----------



## GrMike (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you have any particular brands that you would recommend? Also, what are you feeding your birds?


----------



## Yaseen essa (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey! I have one pair giant run pigeons they started breeding 1 month ago the first time they had eggs but dint hatch the second time they laid and then destroyed witjin2 days the third time they laid but dint hatch as well what could the reason be


----------



## Yaseen essa (Apr 1, 2021)

Yaseen essa said:


> Hey! I have one pair giant run pigeons they started breeding 1 month ago the first time they had eggs but dint hatch the second time they laid and then destroyed witjin2 days the third time they laid but dint hatch as well what could the reason be


Can it be that they are young because ive seen them not mating properly


----------

